# Quand acheter l'iPhone 7 ?



## Skylive_ (26 Septembre 2016)

Hello,

La question n'est plus de savoir si je vais acheter l'iPhone 7 mais plutôt quand, j'ai lu par-ci, par là que certains iPhone 7 souffrait de quelques "bugs" notamment avec le noise gate "sifflement du processeur", bug du haut-parleur ou encore des problèmes d'autonomie.

Pour limiter les chances d'avoir un produit défectueux je pensais commander le mien chez Sosh en début octobre, pensez-vous que c'est suffisant pour que les petits défauts des premières séries soit corrigés ou vaut-il mieux attendre encore ?


----------

